# Cablemas



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

Well been gone from the site for a couple of days now, my daughter thought our
cablemas internet modem needed a drink and poured a whole glass of her grape juice over it.

This is the start of my horror story with cablemas

Next day I take the cable modem to the cable mas office at the costa azul walmart here in acapulco, they send me to the main office near the park

I drive all the way there, get a ticket and wait what seems be hours but is only about 20 min

I sit and talk to woman tell her that I need a new modem and show her the old one, she tells me that a tech needs to come to my house test everything, I tell I know for sure it is broken just need new one everything else at my house is fine.

I go back in fourth with this woman, 

no need for service man to make service call, just exchange modem, she say no, I say SI !

finally she says a service man will be at my house tomorrow to exchange it 

again 

no need for service man to make service call, just exchange modem, she say no, I say SI !

I tell the woman this is mexico there is no mañana, mañana is maybe when next week or two

I get no where with the woman angry I leave

today I wait all day for the cablemas man and sure as poo poo the man shows up at 4:30pm

he gets here, he testing everything, finally I slip the main 50 peso and tell him the truth what my daughter did, tell him just change the modem and everything should be fine, no need to waste all your time testing everything else.

he agree's, 12 min later im back online 

I am shocked cablemas told me tomorrow and they showed up as they said they would

I remember in the past waiting weeks or a month or more for service from company's like this 

the times have changed and things are really getting better here, so guess it didn't turn out to be a horror story after all


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I got Megacable in Xalapa to come to my house by sending them Twitter tweets. They answered and came the next day.


----------



## Dray2 (Apr 14, 2012)

I've had Cablemas for over seven years with good customer service. The technicians have always showed up on time and been very professional.


----------

